# Merckx LXM Thoughts/Experiences?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these...

Eddy Merckx LXM Carbon Road Bike Frame - Save 68%

Reviews and opinions online are very thin. Anyone have any direct experience?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It's just another mass produced plastic frame stamped out of some mold in China with a cool name on it. Probably made with child labor. Once they shut the factory in Belgium down, the magic was gone.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

pmf said:


> It's just another mass produced plastic frame stamped out of some mold in China with a cool name on it. Probably made with child labor. Once they shut the factory in Belgium down, the magic was gone.


Need to re label this forum to "Grumpy Old School Merckx Fans."


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

turbomatic73 said:


> Need to re label this forum to "Grumpy Old School Merckx Fans."


You know, it's funny, because I was going to tell the OP that since he's not an old codger who rides a steel Merckx, it looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. I have a couple of steel bikes myself and will always have a soft spot for the old Merckx frames I grew up wanting. The LMX would replace another carbon frame in my stable. From the limited info I've read I think they were made in Italy so it's no MX Leader but at least it's got somewhat more of a soul than my made in China "Belgian" Ridley.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Pulled the trigger and built it up. Thought it was a decent enough deal to pull the trigger. Have only taken it on a shake-down ride of 20 miles but first impressions are good.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

turbomatic73 said:


> Pulled the trigger and built it up. Thought it was a decent enough deal to pull the trigger. Have only taken it on a shake-down ride of 20 miles but first impressions are good.


his bikes never get bad reviews. It may be made elsewhere but it has Merckx Geo.


----------

